# Cat argues??!!



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't understand, Prince has lately started arguing with me. I'll say something and he'll say something louder like "nnnnnnnn" or "miauuuuuu". It's usually because he doesn't want to go upstairs and wants me to stay behind with him, or he wants kibble instead of his meal, or he insists on having my computer chair when I'm using it or wants to go out NOW and not wait.

A few days ago I was explaining to him why we don't go out at 1 am, when he raised his voice over mine and meowed even louder than he was meowing-arguing.

Do your cats argue? What do you do in that case? Ignore the noise?

I'm very confused, as my strays never argued with me.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

All. The. Time. Whenever he wants something and I either don't provide it fast enough or tell him now. He gets so frustrated and MEOWS at me loudly. If he gets really frustrated he puffs out air. It sounds like he's huffing at me and cracks me up.

I talk to him first and sometimes that works (not usually) and after that it usually it works in this order:

Me: "Hush" Him: "MEARRR"
Me: "Silence!" Him: "MEARRRR"
Me: "CORK IT!" Him" MEAARRR"

Me: Two shots in the chest with the squirt bottle while saying "KNOCK IT OFF!"

Then he usually jumps up on my lap and trills at me for love (and to wipe off the water).


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My Devon boy never argues, but sometimes my Devon girl does, when she's_ really_ hungry or wants me to do something (to throw her mousie, play with her with Da Bird). One time tho I did have a blue torbie Longhair Manx who argued most of the time--especially about wanting to be groomed---every time I went in the bathroom she would jump on the counter and meow furiously until I groomed her, and wouldn't leave until I used a "finishing spray." She had been an ex-show cat and was something of a prima donna, and just loved having her coat all fluffed up. What do I do? I give in, maybe not immediately, but eventually.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Lacey is the only one that argues. She is a Balinese; the breed is very vocal by nature. Every time I don't get the food fast enough or if I am snacking on something she can't have. Sometimes I need to confine her to a room to prep their raw meals and store them in the freezer and she argues furiously to be let out. So, in summation, I would have to say; every single day.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, I'm astonished, as I never thought cats argued! 

I'm glad Prince has now achieved a safe enough feeling with me that he feels he can argue without risking our relationship, but obviously I must set limits, quick.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Argue? I should BE so lucky with Cleo. I get lectured. Told off. Read the riot act. Even from the other side of a closed door sometimes.


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

Boots and I will hold a conversation and as I'm explaining that I don't feel good and I just want to sleep (currently I have a cold) she starts bringing me toys, merrrowwwing at me, huffing at me, rolling on the floor in "utter boredom", then when I get up to get a drink she'll start arguing with me about why I should play with her... the more I talk to her (calmly) the louder she gets until her point is made. Right now I'm laying on the floor with a wand in my right hand, keyboard next to my left so I can type, a pillow, blanket, and a bottle of dayquil. All because she won an argument.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Evie is a right little madam sometimes, particularly in the middle of the night. She'll mew all nicely for attention, and when I wake up and 'shhhh' her, she'll started shouting at me. It would seem she doesn't like being told to be quiet. She'll meow louder and louder for up to half an hour- until I get up and shut her downstairs. 

Evie and Mitzi shout at me if I'm late home, if their food is late or if I'm taking "TOO LONG" to prepare their food.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> All. The. Time. Whenever he wants something and I either don't provide it fast enough or tell him now. He gets so frustrated and MEOWS at me loudly. If he gets really frustrated he puffs out air. It sounds like he's huffing at me and cracks me up.
> 
> I talk to him first and sometimes that works (not usually) and after that it usually it works in this order:
> 
> ...


Video? :love2


Sinatra argues with me no matter what I do.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm surprised I had never seen anyone mention that cats argue... It's different from complaining or throwing a tantrum. It's like they engage in the conversation with you and try to convince you of the crucial importance of THEIR point of view!


----------

